# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Yoghurt dream meaning?

## Sayuri

Hi I wondered if someone could help me interpret this dream.. I'm normally pretty good at analysing them myself but I'm stuck on this one.

Every few days recently in my dreams I'm eating a yoghurt and halfway through or the next time I eat one I check the ingredients to find it contains dairy. I have phobias of dairy and meat contaminating my foods you see and I check and double check everything I eat and am quite fearful. But in these dreams I carry on eating them. I feel weird about eating them from then on but I weirdly don't freak out or anything.

I found this meaning for yoghurt: "_To see or eat yogurt in your dream, suggests that you need to learn to behave appropriately for the different situations and circumstances you find yourself in._"

At the moment in my life my eating has become worse (I'm self-inducing vomiting multiple times a day around the time I started having these dreams and not keeping much down, it's normally couple of times a week for this) and I'm wondering if these dreams could mean I'm aware of the danger I'm in (getting chest pains and such like) but won't back out..?

I hope that wasn't too personal but I don't think I'd receive much advice if I didn't explain the possible correlation I came up with.

----------


## Mans

Before I interpret your dream I say every dream hasn't any specify interpretation. yoghurt in dream does mean good and easy " benefit and incoming " if it is sweet and if it is tart it dose mean " benefit and incoming " as well, but by difficult and sorely

----------


## ElizVanZee

Any image of food in a dream will be a reference to your food for thought, i.e. it will be referring to the kind of ideas you can find satisfaction from. Where food is eaten and enjoyed in a dream, it is often a suggestion for a actual food you could/should be eating at this time. The reason for a particular food comes partly from its physical health benefits but also because of its symbolical value. It conveys an idea to the mind which may be exactly what your mind needs to be made aware of in order to correct anything in your psychological make-up that may not be functioning correctly. [Having phobias of any kind would strongly indicate some incorrect functioning.]

Yoghurt  because it consists mainly of milk  refers to an innocent idea that is nurturing to the very innocent (because it is fed to babies) but designed for an adult. In other words, it represents an innocent idea meant for an adult who is innocent  and thus also ignorant  as is a child. 
- Yoghurt is sometimes referred to as chunky milk, implying that the usual liquid milk has taken on a more solid or physical quality. It suggests a nurturing idea that satisfies in a physical manner rather than only on a psychological level as does a liquid. In other words, it benefits the body more than the mind. 
- Yoghurt is also associated with people who live a very long life. It can thus be seen as a food or an idea contributing to good health and a long life.

Because your dreams show a food choice being eaten that in reality you would try to avoid, it would indicate some unrealistic thinking where some particular food or idea is involved. 
In the dream state, which is a more subconscious, emotional and imaginative one than is waking consciousness, you could imagine yourself eating some yoghurt. While you do think of checking its ingredients, this checking can be seen to be a positive act but within a negative context (you check when halfway through a yoghurt  1/2)  The negative context would probably be the fact that you are looking for ingredients you want to avoid. When you find the yoghurt containing dairy, you ignore your daytime phobias about dairy and go on eating the yoghurt. While you might feel a bit weird eating something made of a dairy product, there is no need to freak out about this. The True Self is definitely not freaking out about dairy.

 In a waking state, your conscious mind would have you fear eating dairy. The phobia against dairy is a mind created phobia coming of your own way of thinking. The phobia does not come from the Inner/True Self. Perhaps you could begin by allowing yourself to simply imagine eating a dairy food such as yoghurt until you find this idea less horrifying to you. Picture this dream in your mind often. On an emotional level, which is also a body level, the body needs nurturing and yoghurt would help  especially when considering your eating and vomiting habit.

"_To see or eat yogurt in your dream, suggests that you need to learn to behave appropriately for the different situations and circumstances you find yourself in._"  Personally I am not impressed with this type of meaning because it is much too vague. 
As for Man:s - " benefit and incoming " , this type of omen-like interpretation I find an insult to human reasoning. Apart from this, I am still waiting to see an interpretation of the dream  not just of the yoghurt.  Every dream _does_ have a specific interpretation.

----------

